# Michigan Made bbq sauces



## cityofvoltz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm curious as to what everyones preferred bottled sauce is... and i guess if any of those are from Michigan.  

The only Sauce that is bottled that I know i have had that is Michigan Made is Billy Bones- I have seen Michigan cherry bbq sauce at the country smokehouse though.

Has anyone tried any others?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 12, 2013)

I found this online.

http://thetwistedonion.com/home/local-flavor-michigan-made-bbq-sauce/

Hot Rod Bob’s – Oxford, Michigan (origin), produced in Shelby Twp
Schwas Sweet & Sassy Sauce – Iron River
Sweet Sass Flavor Sauce – Livonia
Barlow’s Gourmet Sauces – Rose Twp
The Fly Trap Sauces – Ferndale
Billy Bones BBQ - Sanford
Sansonetti BBQ Sauce - Holly
Brownwood Farms – LeLand
Magoo Gourmet Barbecue Sauce – Farmington Hills
The Cherry Stop BBQ Sauces – Traverse City
Cherry Republic – Glen Arbor
Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 12, 2013)

Heres another.    http://michigan-made.com/shop/specialty-food/barbecue-insurance-bbq-sauce/

and some more. http://www.westernmarket.net/component/lyftenbloggie/?view=entry&id=28

http://www.metroparent.com/Blogs/Crumbs/February-2011/Michigan-Made-Sweet-amp-Sassy-Sauce/

Stan

Here is the search. https://www.google.com/search?q=mic...06,d.aWc&fp=3a0b70e0abbc2599&biw=1280&bih=918

There are too many.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 14, 2013)

Great info stan. Thanks.


----------



## bodon (Feb 23, 2013)

I make a Carolina style sauce that many have been trying to get me to sell.  Stay tuned.  It may happen soon.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 24, 2013)

Bodon said:


> I make a Carolina style sauce that many have been trying to get me to sell.  Stay tuned.  It may happen soon.


Hey Bodon I see this is your first post Please stop by roll call and introduce yourself.  Ill be watching for the sauce.


Humdinger said:


> Great info stan. Thanks.


Humdinger I could not believe how many sauces that are made here in Michigan. I am going to start trying some thanks for making me look.


----------



## notbobvilla (Jun 30, 2013)

Big Moe Pritchett's sauce is a very good Michigan sauce.  Always had to buy it buy the gallon from Sam's Club but I have recently seen it at local Hardings Markets in smaller sizes.


----------



## cheech (Jun 29, 2014)

I am told Big Moe's is also available at Meijer stores and is a very good sauce


----------

